# Attention Carpet Racers!!!



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Riders Hobby Shop and RC Product Designs are teaming together to bring you Carpet Racing at the Riders Hobby in Ypsilanti!!!

At this time,
We are working hard Cleaning and painting to prepare the facility for racing. By the end of this upcoming week, we hope to have the drivers stand in place and soon after the track layed out and open for practice.

No set date for organized racing, but this is what we are talking about.

Racing at least three nights a week. Possibly four.
Oval, On Road and Carpet Stadium racing inlcuding a Slash spec class. We are also talking about a One class point series race. The class has not been determined yet. The schedule will not interfere with the Washtenaw RC Raceway schedule. 

The Track:
Appoximate size 70ft X 32ft. AMB timing system that is personal transponder compatible. 
The floor area has been filled and ground flat and should provide and excellent surface for the carpet.

The pit area will be very large with good tables and chairs, well lit and plenty of power available.

Riders has a lot of plans for this facility. But, we are always open to suggestions.
Please feel free to let me know what you would like to see and make suggestions. 
Looking forward to racing with you all!!
I will keep you posted in the progress.
Dan


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Where at in Ypsilanti


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

HELL YEAH!!! I am in heaven, 2 carpet tracks less than an hour away from me!!!


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

kolors by kropy said:


> Where at in Ypsilanti


94 and 23 area


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Riders Address*



kolors by kropy said:


> Where at in Ypsilanti


On Carpenter about 1 mile north of where they were for years. The strip mall on the Southwest corner of Carpenter and Packard.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

when is this track expected to be open for racing??


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I ended up calling the shop today and its looking like thanksgiving before it's up and running.


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm a bit less than an hour away as well. I will be interested to learn more when they open.


----------



## networxinc (Nov 20, 2008)

Ideas if racing will be done on weekends? 

Thanks


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

They open this weekend for racing on Friday 11/21, for Oval. (I think)
Sat 11/22 will be road course & Sunday Stadium.
You can call 734- 971-6116 & they can fill you in on the details.

Rubber or foam tires. Its a Paragon free track


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

Make road course on Sun.


----------



## applemint1 (Jun 11, 2008)

gasman said:


> Make road course on Sun.


Yes I agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## level-4 (Feb 27, 2007)

sunday on road would work better for me. 

took a few pick on sat.


----------



## networxinc (Nov 20, 2008)

*on road*

yeah on road sunday would be nice  

thanks


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

+1 Sunday on-road


----------



## applemint1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Riders would be a lot closer for me then the woodville mall, please sunday on-road racing.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Wow, looks good! I'm gonna have to dust off my 1/12th! I also vote for road-course on Sundays.


----------



## willis1 (Mar 2, 2005)

If Rich Chang is going to be there then I'll dust off my sedan for Sundays!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't think anyone from Riders looks in on these forums, so if you would like to see the days switched you need to let Brent, the owner, know. Call Riders at 734-971-6116 or stop in :wave:


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

Call him and tell to go on-line and read this before he set's the day's for racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## level-4 (Feb 27, 2007)

all right rich and willis coming out to race :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I sent Brent an email with links to this discussion and the one on extreme.
We will see if he jumps in.


----------



## ChiTownRacer (Nov 24, 2008)

nice track....


----------



## level-4 (Feb 27, 2007)

anyone planning on racing on road sat?


----------

